# Playing partner Wiltshire



## Vetch12 (Aug 28, 2019)

Afternoon all

Relatively new to the game, looking for playing partners in or around the Swindon area. Currently playing off around 23


----------



## Wilson (Aug 29, 2019)

What side of Swindon are you on? Which course(s) do you normally play?


----------



## Vetch12 (Aug 29, 2019)

Wilson said:



			What side of Swindon are you on? Which course(s) do you normally play?
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™m north Swindon, Iâ€™ve played Broome manor and Cerney, also Highworth but not keen on that place.


----------



## Hitdaball (Sep 21, 2019)

My buddy is a member at Broome Manor and they have lots of roll ups and comps you could play in if you joined, might be worth a shot, itâ€™s reasonable.


----------

